# Wood chips on gas grill?



## Zeasor (Jun 23, 2007)

How do you add wood chips (for smoke) to a gas grill?


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2007)

Go to your local hardware store and go to the grill section. They will sell a small cast iron box with slits in the lid. You put your soaked wood chips (which you can buy in that section of the store too) in the box and put the box under your grates right on the fire.

The box should cost around $10.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 23, 2007)

I have put my soaked chips or chunks in a foil pouch with holes poked in the top.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 23, 2007)

I`ve done similar with the tinfoil trays you get fron chinese take-away places too.
but if you`re going to be doing this Regularly then take GBs advice for sure!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey ! I forgot I have one of those cast iron thingies too !


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2007)

I've really cheated and put several drops of Liquid Smoke added to some water in a foil tray and set that over the fire with my ribs on the other side of the grill. Tastes smoked to me


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 23, 2007)

I cheated too, tonight I was grilling ribs, there was some grease that caught on fire when a piece of rib fell. I turned up the heat and covered.....smokey as all ****...

But if youre seriously looking for the wood chip taste, I agree with the water soaked hikory chips, in foil if youre looking for a quick fix, my friends dad did this religiously.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 23, 2007)

Is that Jesus on your bananna?




.....that's weird.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 24, 2007)

A tip...
Set the foil pouch or the smoking box on the grill briquets
if they don't smoke well on the cooking grids!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Is that Jesus on your bananna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 24, 2007)

i use a combo of soaked chips and dried chip double wrapped in foil and poke a ton of holes in it
the dry chips give me smoke right away and the soaked gives me smoke in about 10 minutes so i can smoke about 20 minutes which is good by any standard

another thing is close the vents to a sparse opening and do not open the bbq til you no longer see/smell smoke coming out of your grill


charcoal bbq is of course my preferred way to get my smoke and i still use apple/peach wood chips to greater accent the smokiness


----------

